# Yellowstone w/a little salt!



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Like the man said the scenery is worth the price of the ticket alone, fishin' is the bonus!

We fished hard for 5 1/2 days, and really didn't catch as many as we should for the effort but it was a great time, needless to say this old guy was wore slap out. So when I got home I went right back to FISHIN' for little R&R :yes:.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Sadly, now it is closed FOREVER! You were the last man to fish it...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow awesome! Would love to fish something like that one day.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

NoMoSurf said:


> Sadly, now it is closed FOREVER! You were the last man to fish it...


????


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Love those pictures


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Wow awesome! Would love to fish something like that one day.



You really do owe it to yourself. The scenery...as you can tell from those pics...is spectacular. The thing about Yellowstone also is, if you're willing to walk and can get away from the crowds, it's as good as it gets. Much of the fishing is done within a half mile or so of the roads and parking areas.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

a said:


> ????


He was referring to the stupid Gov. shut down that served no one anything good and cost lots of folks a ton of $$$$$$$$ . Like guides and hard working people of all sorts!!

We fished in areas that I would considered crowded even though it was off season and did some 3-4 mile hikes and saw no one. I want to return.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

wtbfishin said:


> He was referring to the stupid Gov. shut down that served no one anything good and cost lots of folks a ton of $$$$$$$$ . Like guides and hard working people of all sorts!!
> 
> We fished in areas that I would considered crowded even though it was off season and did some 3-4 mile hikes and saw no one. I want to return.


Did ya'll fish the Three Meadows?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

flyfisher said:


> Did ya'll fish the Three Meadows?


If I did I didn't know it by name. We fished several spots on the Madison, a junction where the Firehole met the Madison another section of the Firehole and the Gallatin in the park. Did I say I want to go back :yes:?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

too bad no mo says no mo


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

wtbfishin said:


> If I did I didn't know it by name. We fished several spots on the Madison, a junction where the Firehole met the Madison another section of the Firehole and the Gallatin in the park. Did I say I want to go back :yes:?


Three Meadows is a section of the Slough River. Sounds like you missed it...but it'll be there for you next time.

I had a friend who hiked in there with his wife (about 5 miles) to camp a couple of nights. She doesn't fish so she was setting up camp while he got started. Turns out there was a grizzly on the other side of a small ridge. Johnny said he or she was digging and throwing dirt 10 feet in the air! 

They decided to quietly pack their gear and find another spot.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Good idea, we saw lots of game, never saw a bear but saw signs, tracks and scat. We carried bear spray. It is a bit spooky in certain areas :shifty:.


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

wtbfishin said:


> Good idea, we saw lots of game, never saw a bear but saw signs, tracks and scat. We carried bear spray. It is a bit spooky in certain areas :shifty:.


I hear you...even in the Smokies it can be a concern.

We cancelled a trip to the Deep Creek area one May after a lady was killed by a bear. I love to fish...like we all do...but I always say if it weren't for us chickens, the egg heads wouldn't be here.  Seriously, it just fishing. Why put yourself in harms way?


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Me and a friend used to trespass on the Shoshone right outside of Yellowstone. The only time we ran into trouble was when the ranch land owner approached us on horseback. We were pretty scared. But he was nice enough to let us fish and told us to enjoy the day of fishing, but not to come back. He asked if we had a gun and laughed when we said 'no'. He said "good luck with the grizzly bears." and rode off.


----------

